# Continental needed



## polarbar (Jun 12, 2011)

Hi folks! I wish I could be a more regular visitor, but I don't really have too much to say most of the time. Afterall, I have little and know less! Anyhoot, today I'm wondering what common old tractors had a Continental gas 4cyl flathead. I think the one I have to resort is an F162. What about a Massey 30? What sort of engine did they have? Thanks so much.


----------

